# Chevy red



## lunatik (Mar 23, 2007)

chevy red dogs are the best no questions ask anybody interested


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They're on the bigger side, aren't they??


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been meaning to inquire about the Chevy line...Any info?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

keith knows quite a bit about them, they are deffinitly good puller but i wouldnt go as far to say the best, it all depend on what you want in your dog


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL you know what they say about opinions.

Just wondering but why are they the best? The best what? NOT APBT for sure. PULLERS? not pound for pound so why then I ask, definitely not game.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Ohhh... I thought Lunatik was asking a question not expressing his/her opinion!...LOL..Its been a L O N G day for me.

But anyways anyone got any info on them? I never looked into that bloodline.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im sure cane will be around soon he knows a lot about these dogs


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Common Keith, Where are you???????????


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Ohhh... I thought Lunatik was asking a question not expressing his/her opinion!...LOL..Its been a L O N G day for me.
> 
> But anyways anyone got any info on them? I never looked into that bloodline.


LOL I thought it was a question too and I just got up a while ago.

I have not looked into the the bloodline either. If I were to buy a dog I would get one of Andy's. I love the line he has going on. I love Rebel.:love2:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

they are not apbts,they are bandogges,and they probably are the best pull dogs in the world,ill find the link to the whopper line dogs and post it,chevy reddog was a son of wannabe a whopper and whopper was a ddb/ab cross with a bullmastiff or two in his back ground.Also of course a 30 pound apbt will pull the most weight pound for pound,but they wont pull 12000 pounds on a wheeled cart ethier...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...spaulding-bronacorsi.html?highlight=eddington


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

ohhhhh... Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

pics arent showing in that thread


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, This might be a stupid question but if a pit weighing 30lbs pulls say 3000 pounds what would be the equivalent for a 90lb bandogge???


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

it would be a dog pulling 100 times its body weight ,and thats really quite amazing,i think bonacorsis "porky"pulled 11 or 12 thousand pounds at 110 pds,really very amazing also.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

For most weight pulled, they will usually win HOWEVER what is the true MEASURE OF STRENGTH. MOST WEIGHT PULLED OR MOST WEIGHT PULLED PER BODY POUND?

The answer is .....per body pound in which case the Standard APBT excells.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That's what I always thought but if my math is right,

3,000lbs @ 30lbs= 100x
12,000lbs @ 110lbs= 109x

I'm no expert so I don't know if this is the right way to do it.....LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Correct...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the true messure of strength is all about which dog can pull the most,i mean sure a small apbt will pull the most pound for pound every time,but thats only pound for pound.A bigger,functional apbt/mastiff will usually be stronger than the smaller apbt simpily because of its size,its a very simple concept to grasp,it may not have the wind or heart of the true apbt or the pound for pound stength but it will be a stonger,bigger dog.a direct result of selective breeding for such traits.all though if you dont breed for a functional dog,no matter what the size,youll end up with crap 90% of the time...

I believe these red nosed "oklahoma bulldogs" are real nice bull mastiff types,i also believe that the breeders of these types should stay away from the over done bully type dogs like the plauge if they want to keep there function....

this is chevy reddogs grandson i believe"bigblock"and this dog is not a apbt...


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

i love the line of dogs, if i was going to get a big dog, presa , corso, ab, rottie, it would be a "whopper dog" BUT i would not call it a apbt. the thing i dislike about the dog is saying its a pure apbt, its a CROSS. and buy the way there outcross whopper dogs into some GOTTI/and RE dogs to get 100+lb blues mostly via CHEVELLE.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

quaterboy22 said:


> and buy the way there outcross whopper dogs into some GOTTI/and RE dogs to get 100+lb blues mostly via CHEVELLE.


thats very unfortunate someone would allow those lines into working blood...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> the true messure of strength is all about which dog can pull the most


Sorry but that isnt true. A 110+dog SHOULD be able to pull more weight because it is a bigger dog. That doesnt mean its a stronger dog. Doenst mean its stronger, its just bigger. Pound for Pound makes dogs EQUAL, and then you find out who is the strongest and has the heart and is the athlete. If a 110lbs dog can pull 118 x its body weight then its stonger. But at the last show Rebel pulled 118 x his body weight but lost to a heavier dog overall because even though it was heavier dog it pulled enough weight to pull over 120x its body weight. Bailey wieghed 42lbs and pulled 4413lbs, 105 times her body weight. Now a 85lbs-100+lbs dog HAD BETTER be able to pull 4413lbs with no problem, that doesnt make them stronger. When they pull over 105 times THEIR body weight then they are stronger.

Stregth is relative to the idividual performance, weight is just a number.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sorry but that isnt true. A 110+dog SHOULD be able to pull more weight because it is a bigger dog. That doesnt mean its a stronger dog. Doenst mean its stronger, its just bigger. Pound for Pound makes dogs EQUAL, and then you find out who is the strongest and has the heart and is the athlete. If a 110lbs dog can pull 118 x its body weight then its stonger. But at the last show Rebel pulled 118 x his body weight but lost to a heavier dog overall because even though it was heavier dog it pulled enough weight to pull over 120x its body weight. Bailey wieghed 42lbs and pulled 4413lbs, 105 times her body weight. Now a 85lbs-100+lbs dog HAD BETTER be able to pull 4413lbs with no problem, that doesnt make them stronger. When they pull over 105 times THEIR body weight then they are stronger.
> 
> Stregth is relative to the idividual performance, weight is just a number.


I'm gunna to have to agree....


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sorry but that isnt true. A 110+dog SHOULD be able to pull more weight because it is a bigger dog. That doesnt mean its a stronger dog. Doenst mean its stronger, its just bigger. Pound for Pound makes dogs EQUAL, and then you find out who is the strongest and has the heart and is the athlete. If a 110lbs dog can pull 118 x its body weight then its stonger. But at the last show Rebel pulled 118 x his body weight but lost to a heavier dog overall because even though it was heavier dog it pulled enough weight to pull over 120x its body weight. Bailey wieghed 42lbs and pulled 4413lbs, 105 times her body weight. Now a 85lbs-100+lbs dog HAD BETTER be able to pull 4413lbs with no problem, that doesnt make them stronger. When they pull over 105 times THEIR body weight then they are stronger.
> 
> Stregth is relative to the idividual performance, weight is just a number.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well if that logic is true,then a ant is the stongest creature on earth,stronger than a grizzly bear,stronger than a lion,it just isnt so,its stonger pound for pound and thats it.Pure bred standard apbts are very tuff,the strongest "pound for pound" in the world no doubt,but they arent the strongest in the world,they arent able to beat any dog in any activity,only for there weight.If you experiance and research other breeds these are things you realize.The apbt is the tuffest dog pound for pound and thats it...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

and thats what I measure strength by. Im not impressed by a 110lbs dog pulling 10,000lbs but I am impressed if a 50lbs dog pulls it!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Is there really any comparison??? It's like comparing a dobie to a min-pin IMO.
Yay/Nay?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> and thats what I measure strength by. Im not impressed by a 110lbs dog pulling 10,000lbs but I am impressed if a 50lbs dog pulls it!


you show me a 50 pound dog pulling 10,000 pounds plus on a wheeled cart and ill definetly agree with you there,that dogs one of the tuffest on earth.but thats something ive never heard of,if you have fill us in,it sounds pretty cool..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> you show me a 50 pound dog pulling 10,000 pounds plus on a wheeled cart and ill definetly agree with you there,that dogs one of the tuffest on earth.but thats something ive never heard of,if you have fill us in,it sounds pretty cool..


LOL, I think that was a figure of speach...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

TY Eric...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, I am curious to know what the equivalent would be though...


----------



## holtsxlpits (Apr 18, 2007)

*eddington's ADBA are banddogs*

you hear this from time to time, and l never respond. The simple truth is, a mastiff and a pitbull do not have the same DNA markers. The real reason Eddington dogs from Whopper are ADBA reg. is because their DNA prove they are apbt, not mastiff/ pitbull. But people choose to beleave whatever they want in spite of DNA proof. I think if you are going to bash a bloodline you should do it with proof, not personal opinion. I sold a male last summer that was 5 times chevy red in 5 generations. Andrew Martinis (buyer) of Ut. had him DNA profiled, and NOT one DNA marker for a mastiff showed up on the profile. So explain to me how Whopper was a mastiff cross, without ANY mastiff DNA? If you breed the biggest to the biggest they just keep getting bigger. If you breed the smallest to the smallest, they keep getting smaller. I have pits on my yard from 144lbs, to 23lbs. They are all Eddington and I'll put my DNA where my mouth(and $) is.


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

so biggest to biggest = huge, but what is the function of the dog, what are the health problems youre creating with these dogs. so you just put a cool, hot selling name on dogs that havent earned breeding rights other than they are bigger than the other dog...? if Im wrong please correct me I dont know your yard or breeding procedures


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

True you can breed big to big and get bigger. What you dont get is trait and characteristic differences, physical or mental.

NO PROOF......
http://riospitbull.com/illigitimate_apbts.htm


----------



## holtsxlpits (Apr 18, 2007)

*Chevy/Eddington*

Most of us that breed this amazing animals do so out do a deep sence of love and admiration for the gladiators these dogs truely are. Their days of pit fights are over, and as a working dog they need a job.Weight pull is one arena that showcases their incredible abilities. If ADBA was the only weight pull ass. then these larger pits may not have been developed. In order to pull ADBA I have to travel several states sence theres only one or two a year in my region. In IWPA pulls the malmutes were dominating the large breeds. Untill the 100lb+pit begain to compete. No, we are not breeding show dogs. But form and function is always our goal. Our genitics are tight, not " scatter" breed, and their far more agile than the bully dogs with the big heads & sholders and weak hindquarters so many find appealing. A pits driving force is its hind quarters. You do some serious research and you'll find the pit of old was a much larger dog than the pits of today. Its my personal preference to produce larger pits for the 100lb+ weight pull div. I have sons, daughters, grandsons of Chevy. In his work arena, he embodied the heart mind and soul of our modern day gladiators. I don't care if you have an amstaff, or ukc, or adba, they are but a shadow of the pits of old. And God bless the breeders who try to preserve in their own way, this splendid breed. Because otherwise they will disapear completly. Pits are banned in far too many places. My pits are bodybulders. They look like pits,think like pits, act like pits, and have the DNA of pits. And work hard and love it! I say bless um all.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow............


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

holtsxlpits said:


> you hear this from time to time, and l never respond. The simple truth is, a mastiff and a pitbull do not have the same DNA markers. The real reason Eddington dogs from Whopper are ADBA reg. is because their DNA prove they are apbt, not mastiff/ pitbull. But people choose to beleave whatever they want in spite of DNA proof. I think if you are going to bash a bloodline you should do it with proof, not personal opinion. I sold a male last summer that was 5 times chevy red in 5 generations. Andrew Martinis (buyer) of Ut. had him DNA profiled, and NOT one DNA marker for a mastiff showed up on the profile. So explain to me how Whopper was a mastiff cross, without ANY mastiff DNA? If you breed the biggest to the biggest they just keep getting bigger. If you breed the smallest to the smallest, they keep getting smaller. I have pits on my yard from 144lbs, to 23lbs. They are all Eddington and I'll put my DNA where my mouth(and $) is.


roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!
sure......


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

holtsxlpits said:


> Most of us that breed this amazing animals do so out do a deep sence of love and admiration for the gladiators these dogs truely are. Their days of pit fights are over, and as a working dog they need a job.Weight pull is one arena that showcases their incredible abilities. If ADBA was the only weight pull ass. then these larger pits may not have been developed. In order to pull ADBA I have to travel several states sence theres only one or two a year in my region. In IWPA pulls the malmutes were dominating the large breeds. Untill the 100lb+pit begain to compete. No, we are not breeding show dogs. But form and function is always our goal. Our genitics are tight, not " scatter" breed, and their far more agile than the bully dogs with the big heads & sholders and weak hindquarters so many find appealing. A pits driving force is its hind quarters. You do some serious research and you'll find the pit of old was a much larger dog than the pits of today. Its my personal preference to produce larger pits for the 100lb+ weight pull div. I have sons, daughters, grandsons of Chevy. In his work arena, he embodied the heart mind and soul of our modern day gladiators. I don't care if you have an amstaff, or ukc, or adba, they are but a shadow of the pits of old. And God bless the breeders who try to preserve in their own way, this splendid breed. Because otherwise they will disapear completly. Pits are banned in far too many places. My pits are bodybulders. They look like pits,think like pits, act like pits, and have the DNA of pits. And work hard and love it! I say bless um all.


your "pits" are bandogs......
cool dogs but bandogs,plain and simple.whopper was a molosser,just look at him and every one knows it,sorry....


----------



## holtsxlpits (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok l get it. DNA holds up in a court of law, but not with you. You are not stating fact, you are stating your personal opinion. Kinda like the people that ban pits, while refusing to look at the stats on pitbull attacts. l beleave if pit owners/breeders/lovers don't band togeather for the commen good of protecting these dogs, they will baned out of existance. Unstead of using your time & intelligence to bash a bloodline you don't know jack about, how 'bout doing something for the good of the breed. Your eliteism serves only you, not the breed.


----------



## chiefRoc (Apr 18, 2007)

i dont mean to change the subject but i think my chief;s face looks alot like a chevy red ... but only about 50 pounds tho.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

whopper was never dna
tested and you know it,even eddington admited to the dog being a cross,he,s got "parkers bounce" in his pedigree bro,what dont you get about that?bounce was a bullmastiff..
I know a guy who based his whole bandogge project off whopper line dogs from bob bonacorsis kennel,the oaklahoma style pitbulls,hes talked with him on many occasions,and he dosent even try and hide the fact that his dogs are based off ddb,ab crosses...
heres a photo of whopper the large pure bred apbt,lol....
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=35886
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=19381


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cane thats why I left it at wow.... You just cant tell some people, thats why ignorance is BLISS


----------



## holtsxlpits (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, I have the pic. of whooper and the peds of my dogs on my website HOLT'S XL [email protected]. Sence the peds. show nothing but champions over and over, including Parkers Bouncerreg#66300B-75, are u saying he was a bullmastiff reg. as a ADBA pit? What a crock. Eddie Eddington was already passed when I got involved with these big dogs.But if u want his wifes home phone # email me for it. Ask her who , how and why these roomers got started if you've got the balls. Not the" I heard somebody that knew someone, that said they heard someone else say.....what crap. And no Eddie did not admitt to your bs.Nor does his wife. You say banddogers use Eddington stuff. Well duh-its the biggest pit blood out there. Altho Camrlots are now catching up in size. They are bread up from old familey red nose. Three years ago the males were rarely 100lbs.(my camelot male is 93lbs) They've got them up 125+ now. They look like a blown up version of old fam. reds. The breeders of these huge camelot's are alive and kicking. Ya gonna acuse them of hangin papers too? Every breed of dog has genitic markers that are passed on to their offspring. It isn't possible for whopper to have mastiff DNA without passing on and on and on. While I'm correcting stupid stuff you've said about Eddington lines: ALL PITS go back to the molosser dog. You are to lazy with your reserch. Befor DNA you could say what ever you chose. I"ll let you come to my yard and do your own swab of my dogs mouth for DNA. NO DNA markers for mastiff none- nada- zip. So don't try to bash bloodlines based on b.s. Do something FOR the breed.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bounce was a champion,a champion what?surely not a show dog since he was a cross bred bullmastiff,look at him and say hes not.
believe what you want,im not going to call eddingtons wife and ask her about her dead husbands dog[rude and disrespectful],i know the truth you need to pull your head out of the sand.
as for the apbt stemming from the roman molloser,nope,it desends from small irish fighting dogs,the roman molloser is the direct decendent of rotties,corsos and dogs of the cane e presa type,not the bull and terrier type,there only relation is through the bulldog blood of old and there was never a old world 120 pd apbt,the dogs you speak of are traditional bandogge types the ddb of old and the game keepers night dog,alaunt,alano etc....
One thing you dont know is i like the whopper dogs,i like them more than the true apbts and owned a similar dog,i just like honesty,something many breeders lack...your kennel is nice and your dogs look good,why not call them oklahoma bulldogs,they have nothing i common with the real apbt..
by the way heres a photo of my old dog cain,very similar to some of the whopper dogs.....ab ddb cross am staff......








proof of how easy it is to create the xl pitbull...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

In all REALITY, the true APBT dogs and ancestors were small dogs, 35-45lbs, You sir, need to do the research.

If you really want to continue in your display of ignorance and defend your oversized dogs as true APBT argue with these folks...

[edit] History

Old Picture circa 1930'sOriginally bred from bull-and-terrier crosses brought to America from England and Ireland in the 1800s, they were popular in emerging cities for the sport of dog fighting. As the country grew, many dogs traveled with settlers to new homesteads where they were sometimes used as working dogs on farms. When bred for fighting, the breeder would look for strength, and gameness: from its bulldog and terrier ancestors it inherited the instincts to never give up and to bite down and never let go. A breeder also knew that a dog like this could be dangerous to people if it was a man-biter, so he would look for the crucial trait of non-aggression towards humans. Any fighting dog that showed aggression towards its owner or handler would be culled immediately. This created a line of strong dogs that, while being dog aggressive, would not turn on their owners. In the late 1800s to early 1900s, two clubs were formed for the specific purpose of registering APBTs: the United Kennel Club and the American Dog Breeder's Association. After dog fighting was made illegal in the United States, many dog owners wanted to legitimize the breed and distance it from its fighting roots. The name "Staffordshire Terrier" was adopted by some owners and was recognized by the American Kennel Club in 1936. Later, the word "American" was added to reduce confusion with its smaller cousin, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Not all breeders, however, agreed with the standard adopted by the AKC, and continued to use the name APBT for their lines. Much confusion still remains in regards to the APBT, the AST, and the SBT. Once an extremely popular family dog in the United States, the American Pit Bull Terrier's popularity began to decline in the United States following World War II in favor of other



> The immediate ancestors of the APBT were Irish and English pit fighting dogs imported to the States in the mid-19th century. Once in the United States, the breed diverged slightly from what was being produced back in England and Ireland. In America, where these dogs were used not only as pit fighters, but also as catch dogs (i.e., for forcibly retrieving stray hogs and cattle) and as guardians of family, the breeders started producing a slightly larger, leggier dog. However, this gain in size and weight was small until very recently. The Old Family Dogs in 19th century Ireland were rarely above 25 lbs., and 15-lb. dogs were not uncommon. In American books on the breed from the early part of this century, it is rare to find a specimen over 50 lbs. (with a few notable exceptions). From 1900 to 1975 or so, there was probably a very small and gradual increment in the average weight of APBTs over the years, without any corresponding loss in performance abilities. But now that the vast majority of APBTs are no longer performance-bred to the traditional pit standard (understandably, since the traditional performance test, the pit contest itself, is now a felony), the American axiom of "Bigger is Better" has taken over in the breeding practices of the many neophyte breeders who joined the bandwagon of the dog's popularity in the 1980s. This has resulted in a ballooning of the average size of APBTs in the last 15 years--a harmful phenomenon for the breed, in our opinion. Another, less visible modification of the breed since the 19th century was the selective intensification of genetically programmed fighting styles (such as front-end specialists, stifle specialists, etc.), as performance breeding became more sophisticated under competitive pressures. In spite of these changes, there has been a remarkable continuity in the breed for more than a century. Photos from a century ago show dogs indistinguishable from the dogs being bred today. Although, as in any performance breed, you will find a certain lateral (synchronic) variability in phenotype across different lines, you will nevertheless find uncanny chronological continuity in these types across decades. There are photos of pit dogs from the 1860s that are phenotypically (and, to judge by contemporary descriptions of pit matches, constitutionally) identical to the APBTs of today.


http://www.workingpitbull.com/history.htm

http://www.riospitbull.com/origin_of_apbt.htm

http://www.nyx.net/~mbur/apbtfaqover.html

http://www.apbt.info/tiki-index.php?page=History+of+the+APBT

and on and on and on.....................


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LMAO..Get'em Andy...LOL
Is this the 35 lb'er you speak of??


----------



## holtsxlpits (Apr 18, 2007)

Auuug ...now l don't know if your playing stupid or what ? Ya gonna say you don't know what ch.5x on a ped. means if its NOT a show dog ??? It means fighting-pit fighting. They use to boldly, proudly place it on the peds. So are you saying the papers were hung on Parkers Bouncer, and a bull mastiff defeated a pitbull in the pit? Again & again.Or what? man you are way out there.lol All the bloodline mis-imformation you expounded was thought to be true a l-o-n-g time ago. Get yourself some Richard F. Statton books. He's considered to be the formost authority on the apbt. And if you've read them,read them again cuz you got it in one screwed up order. I am honest and did my homework before l got into the Eddington line. Talk to a vet that specializes in repoduction and does DNA studies. Most vet. collages have them. l use the one in Pullman Wash. You gonna tell THEM their studies are b s, or just me. Bottem line, DNA doesn't lie. You try to sound like you know what your talking about, but you really don't know diddley. l give up-stay stupid.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone can breed up over time to eventually get a 120lb APBT. People are now breeding down to get 15lb Australian Shepherds. Doesn't make it right. 

A breed has a standard for a reason. I have no idea if the dog your speaking of is purebred or not. I do know it is grossly out of standard. If dogs like that are being bred it is usually out of someones own agenda which always leads back to $$$$!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bliss Oh So Blissfull


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dude a five time winner,lol,just checked the grch list and guess what,bounce aint on there partner,lol,what a joke,it dosent even say 5x winner on whoppers ped,i guess you just make the truth up as you go...
My advice to you would be kick back and be a productive member of this site or dont.While your at it,lets see some of those photos of your dogs catches from hog hunts,how about some sch or pp titles,it says on your site your dogs are bred for protection and catch work as well as pulling,i dont doubt they can pull,but a doubt very much there accomplished at protection and sport,if they are lets see the proof...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

and we wait..........................


----------



## holtsxlpits (Apr 18, 2007)

Auuuug...Now l don't know if you are playing stupid or what ??? Ya gonna tell me you don't know what Ch.5x on a ped. means if its NOT a show dog ? Sighhh-Ch. means fighting-pit fights. They use to bolding, proudly place it on the peds. So now your saying a bull mastiff will beat a pitbull in the pit ? lol What are u saying? All the pit blood history mis-imformation you expounded-was thought to be true a l-o-n-g time ago. Get yourself some books by Richard F Statton. He's reputed to be the formost athority on apbt's. And if you've read them, read them again, cuz you got it totaly screwed up. i am honest, and l did my homework befor l got into this line. Talk to a vet. that specializes in reproduction and DNA studies. Most vet. univ. have them. l use Washington State in Pullman Wa. After they tell you what l've been saying are u gonna tell them their resurch is dishonest too? Bottem line, DNA doesn't lie. Do you really think you are so gifted you can tell a dogs genetic profile by a picture, and refute scientific evidence? Who's head is in the sand? l give up. Go ahead & bash bloodlines based on bs.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Paste and copy your reply?

Couldnt think of anything original?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well how about that,
while were at it lets see these dna certs and weight pull titles.
Guess what,ive talked with another breeder you probably know,michle doyle,i bought his gear before and have links to him speaking about how his dogs are pitbulls,but arent apbts,and your the same dude that has dogs off of chesty laroo,lol...one more question,how about you explain the massive diffrence in type between this one pseudo strain?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

When faced with truth, facts and reason, the often assailants find themsleves backing up, cowering in a dark corner, hoping to not be noticed!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Lol...haha...:d


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ill paste and copy something for yall,hehe,this is from michle doyle breeder of the camalot/chevy cross xl pit,heres what he said......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Montana, Were do you get that I breed for size, that is one of the traits that comes with this line. I am not going to try and prove to you anything. I know these dogs are not the same as the apbt, but that is what they are registered under. I have had apbt for 10 years, and this line of xl pit for a little over 2 years. I can tell you first hand that these big dogs, bred right. They have the exact same drive and dispostion as a small pit, so I don't know how much expeirence you have with owning either of the 2 lines. But I will tell you that this xl pit is just the new version of the apbt. Just like the apbt was the new version of what the pitbull use to be, a bulldog was what they called this breed. The also were around 20-30 pounds, so how did they get to be 40-60 lbs. Well guess what they crossed into another breed to get the bulldog bigger. All breedings done on my yard are based on one thing, the total package. We don't breed for any 1 desired trait, we go for all desired traits. If my yard was based on size, then why do I have 2 foundation females that are 65-70 lbs. Our male is 80-85 lean, we have a female that is 88-90 lean. Why wouldn't I have all these dogs fat so I can say they weigh 100 lbs. Because that doesn't mean poop to me, smarts, drive, structure, dispostion, health, are what matters to me. Thanks a lot and have a good night, I don't hate you for your comments. I just think you really don't know what you are talking about. What expeirence do you have with dogs, or apbts, xl pits.

Doyle 
and this was also said....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Molo, I really can't explain the whole pure bred pitbull thing to everybody that ask the question, it gets old. I will say read up on them, you will realize that their is NO such thing as a pure-bred pitbull. Their are to many different lines of these dogs to say wich one is the pure one. Our dogs our different than the dogs that you probably picture when you hear pitbull. Our line of dogs are considered Xl pit bulls, do some more reading and you will see that the dog you know as the pitbull has always been out-crossed to acheive different lines of the pitbull. Some breeders liked their pits taller, smaller, big head, small head, wide chest, bigger body. So how do you think that happens, they just pray that the line of dogs they have will start to produce big head dogs or taller dogs. No, they out-cross with another dog which will put the desired traits into their line. You know what, are you even interested in a pup. Because if you are not, then why all the questions. Like Gary said, these are the questions you ask when you are intrested in buying a dog. Thanks a lot and talk to ya later.

Doyle 
and if ya still dont believe me heres the link to the whole discusion....
http://www.molosserdogs.com/modules...topic&t=1220&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

